# No hope now



## KevinW (Jul 26, 2008)

My wife put her foot down. Absolutely no hope of reconciliation. I'm devastated. We have three small children, 1 1/2, 7, and 9. My life is totally destroyed. I'm bankrupt after she repeatedly ran up credit cards, and I will have to sell my house in a short sale because I could never afford it and pay what I'm sure will be massive child support. I love my children so much, but have to work days, so she'll get them most of the time. Why don't I just put a bullet in my head now? I'm a good man who never abused her, and I'm an excellent Dad. What ever happened to commitment? _Why, God? Why?_


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are feeling like you might kill yourself check into the ER now. Talk to your doctor and get help, find a pschologist or councilor.

draconis


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

kevin,
for your babies, please stop the bullet in the head thinking. they'll be left behind. call your family doctor. there IS hope. i am going thru a horribly depressing separation right now (find my posts) you give no reasons why she says no chance of reconciliation. there IS a chance, once you understand the issues, ok. i promise. pm me tonight, ok?


----------



## KevinW (Jul 26, 2008)

Just a note to let everyone know that I'm surviving. I've suffered from depression all my life but carry on now for my kids. My wife is sending me mixed signals and I don't know what to think. I've put my faith in God to heal my family so it is very difficult for me to give up hope. 

As for the ER, Draconis, it's not needed now, but truth be know.. been there, done that.. It's not pretty...


----------



## mgriffiths (Aug 18, 2008)

hi kevin i know how you feel my husband left me and my girls.
i don't know what he's doing. i'm confused the girls are confused. it's been a really rough 3 weeks. he works, i am a stay at home mom and now i am really overwhelmed by all this.
it just came out of the blue. he's trying to justify what he's doing to other people but it doesn't make sense. i feel for you. if you need to talk i'll listen..and maybe talk a little too....


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

Might it help to talk to a lawyer? Even if the credit cards were in both your names, why should YOU bear the brunt of her spending, and have to pay her debt off, then pay child support to boot?
Maybe that would take some of your burden off...
Sorry to hear what you're going through...I felt the same way when I left my husband...


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

watch the film MRS DOUBTFIRE. that might help you . its something to learn from and make a fresh start and the film is funny.


----------



## tofindme (Jun 1, 2009)

:iagree:


----------



## LilMamaSlim (May 12, 2009)

Even though it hurts now, the pain does pass. You just need to hold onto your sanity for your children and yourself.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

"Why me" and "I never thought it'd happen to us" is something I keep asking myself. There are sometimes no REAL answers.

Belief in God and my kids have kept me from going over the edge. 

Keep moving forward. 

The spouses that keep us in LIMBO and give us hope often keep us in the same place a bad place. Again, keep moving forward day by day.

You have children who you will always have a connection with and you will always be there father. Focus on them. 

My prayers.


----------

